# 2013 Golf TDI vs 2013 Jetta TDI (Opinions)



## Zerdio (Feb 6, 2013)

I am currently looking into buying my first volkswagen. I have always been a fan of this auto group ever since I was a kid. Been in love with the Jetta but recently lost my taste in them due to their front end look. Figured with this and other in play I minus well give the Golf the option in this war. So I sit here, tying away, hoping for some suggestions, opinions, pros an cons of these two body styles. And please I know that the Jetta has more cargo space so please leave that out of your suggestion. 

Thank you!


----------



## Matty_Ice (Nov 17, 2012)

Basically the only thing you can compare between the golf and Jetta would be the seating. The golf has the bolstered seat that is found in the gti. The motor is the same. We won't talk about cargo space obviously. What packages are you looking at?


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

The Golf TDI comes with sport seats and a sport suspension standard, has a better interior, and probably somewhat better build quality. Its suspension is a great compromise between comfort and handling, yet it does not fall short on the handling side, at all: Edmunds' Inside Line got better slalom and skid pad numbers with it than with the GTI.


----------



## Matty_Ice (Nov 17, 2012)

feels_road said:


> The Golf TDI comes with sport seats and a sport suspension standard, has a better interior, and probably somewhat better build quality. Its suspension is a great compromise between comfort and handling, yet it does not fall short on the handling side, at all: Edmunds' Inside Line got better slalom and skid pad numbers with it than with the GTI.


👍👍👍


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

The Golf is a modern, well built, high quality Mk6 design with all the advantages. The Jetta is a USA only economy sedan built for the type of USA buyers that think the Jetta name is special. It is not even close to the quality of the Mk6 Golf.


----------



## Zerdio (Feb 6, 2013)

I would probably just go with the standard TDI Golf. The sunroof is nice and I wish it really came with the Golf standard because I have no need for the Nav to be honest. One thing I really love about the standard Golf TDI is that it practically has everything the Jetta TDI Premium has plus a better HUD in my opinion. Only issue I have is the Trunk space and that really is what it comes down to. I will say that when I test drove it, the car handle much better than the Jetta. 

Dont get me wrong I have always loved the Jetta but i just cannot get over the look of it and how long the car is. My Girlfriend just picked up a leftover yesterday, 2012 Jetta SE with Premium. It came with the body kit which really makes the car look so much sharper than one with out it. But after looking at hers I just cannot seem to grip how long the car is and the look of it in the front. I understand there are alot more points to look at which I completely am but it honestly, to me, comes down to the look of the two, and quite frankly i just cannot get my self to like the Jetta front end look.


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

The good thing is that it only takes seconds to flip one or both back seat segments over, and you have more cargo space.

I have taken a 10-day vacation trip with two passengers and all baggage, cooler, and a couple of boogie boards - no problem.


----------



## SaberOne (Apr 1, 2012)

The Golf TDI seems to be a much nicer package combined with a time-tested body configuration. In fact I wish I had test drove one before I opted for the TDI Bug simply for comparison. I got hung up over the whole retro style look from my youth, so the Bug is my current ride. eace:


----------



## Burlapp (Oct 1, 2009)

I drove both for a week at a time.
Basically, the main difference is the hatchback and better, more upscale interior in the Golf.
The new Jetta is mostly a US product. Built and designed to be cheaper.

Both get better mileage than the official figures.
I got well over 50MPG on the freeway. And about 32 in city driving.


----------



## OsirisTDI (Jul 2, 2007)

Find a Golf TDI w/Tech package & DSG, compare it to the Jetta. Your brain will tell you what to buy.


----------



## thetwodubheads (Dec 6, 2004)

I've always found the Golf's hatch to swollow things up easier than the trunk of the Jetta and Passat. The larger opening just seems to work better. I've never felt lacking in cargo with a hatchback. So if that is a concern to you, take something large you will be hauling to the dealer and try it out.

Yeah, I know you said to leave cargo room out of it, but having owned both, I had to chime in... It's hilarious when you tell the guy at the Christmas tree lot not to tie a 7' Fir to the top of your Corrado, then you stuff it in the hatch with the back seat folded and the front seat in access position, followed by closing the hatch :laugh:


----------



## luckeydoug1 (Feb 11, 2001)

Of the two, I much prefer the Golf over the Jetta sedan in terms of ride, handling and overall better quality interior.

But you might want to look at the Jetta Wagon (which is really a Golf and not an American Jetta) as well.


----------

